
The corporate media ignores the rise of oligarchy - zaptheimpaler
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/mar/16/corporate-media-oligarchy-bernie-sanders?CMP=twt_gu
======
gt_
It’s a very worthwhile article but also note this important piece of info:

 _Bernie Sanders is hosting a town hall on Inequality in America: The Rise of
Oligarchy and Collapse of the Middle Class on Monday 19 March at 7pm before a
live audience in the auditorium of the US Capitol. It will be live-streamed by
the Guardian._

